# Have you heard of Panel Rey Drywall?



## whipper (Jan 26, 2009)

I got a good price on this stuff, but I have never heard of it before. Does anyone have any experience with it? Any problems?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## neolitic (Apr 20, 2006)

whipper said:


> I got a good price on this stuff, but I have never heard of it before. Does anyone have any experience with it? Any problems?
> 
> Thanks in advance.


Think it has anything to do 
with this?
http://www.contractortalk.com/f49/any-you-guys-use-drywall-51248/
Or this?
http://www.contractortalk.com/f6/maybe-its-drywall-51361/


----------



## whipper (Jan 26, 2009)

I don't think it has anything to do with China. The product is from Mexico. It apparantly meets the standards. It just would be nice to hear someones first hand experience.


----------

